# Pearl Orange refinish (2228 content)



## Alimination (Aug 2, 2012)

In celebration of my new job at Konami, I used a part of my first paycheck for new pups and refinishing my 8 string.

Before..













.....










After!








Got me a Dimarzio D-activator 8 and PAF8 for the neck! Still in the process of setting it up.


----------



## jordanky (Aug 2, 2012)

Holy shit. That looks great dude, I bet everyone here will love this!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 2, 2012)

That actually looks awesome, nice one.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 2, 2012)

Fucking fuck!


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh WOW! You just quadrupled my GAS for a 2228! Great job! That looks amazing!


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 2, 2012)

Reminds me of After The Burials RG2228's.

That's a very good thing.


----------



## kruneh (Aug 3, 2012)

Such an awesome colour


----------



## Alimination (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## morbider (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks great! I've always loved orange finished guitars.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 3, 2012)

HEll oween yea. Good choice.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome! 

Are you going to get some pickup rings or just have the extra space around the pups? Bit of a shame either way. 

I think some deathbars would be a better fit   still an epic win!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 3, 2012)

looks killer, great job dude!


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 3, 2012)

That colour is fucking incredible. 

Did you refinish it yourself?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 3, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Aug 3, 2012)

TimSE said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Are you going to get some pickup rings or just have the extra space around the pups? Bit of a shame either way.
> 
> I think some deathbars would be a better fit   still an epic win!


 never heard of emg sized covers?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 3, 2012)

You work for Konami? I don't know which I'm more jealous of, the guitar or the job.


----------



## FatKol (Aug 3, 2012)

Mother of god!

That. looks. gorgeous! Can't wait to re-finish mine with a swirl


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 3, 2012)

How did I miss this thread??? Guitar looks stunning!


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 3, 2012)

metal gear solid 5??? love that color!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks _fantastic_! 

I have a couple buddies who I knew in Hawaii who work for Konami. They always spoke highly of it. I hope you enjoy it as much as they do.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks SUPER SWEET!


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 3, 2012)

MOAR pics of pups installed!!! 

Looks amazing! certainly makes a statement!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome choice, LOVE that color


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome! I love orange guitars. (And anything orange for that matter). Did you due the FB too? It looks particularly black.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 4, 2012)

@Hollowway- Me too  Orange is my favorite color, and yeah I stained the FB darker.

@Cybersyn- For sure, Taking it to the shop tomorrow. I totally failed trying it on my own. =( Can't wait to play it!

@TankJon666- Naw, I took it to a local custom car shop to do it for me. I totally messed up two test guitars in the past. I'm horrible at it, so I just decided to let a pro do it for me.

@TimSE- I'm going with the EMG covers, If you look at the pictures the neck actually has the PAF8 in it for testing. Seeing if it would even work and all. 

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks like an orange creamsicle. Nom.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Fucking amazing.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 5, 2012)

Love it! That color is a fucking WIN!


----------



## FireInside (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 5, 2012)

Ibanez see guitars do look great in colors other than black. 

Awesome!


----------



## satriani08 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice! I love the brightness of the orange


----------



## Rook (Aug 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD


----------



## sibanez29 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great! Just be sure to put the strings on correctly when you get the pickups in


----------



## themike (Aug 6, 2012)

The only thing cooler than that refinish is getting a job at Konami, congrats!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the orange!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 15, 2013)

That, sir, is the tits.


----------



## ferret (Apr 15, 2013)

Love it. I've been considering doing my 7621 similar, but a little more metallic/coppery.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 15, 2013)

so you make yugioh cards huh?


----------



## Jason Spell (Apr 16, 2013)

Konami, like up up down down left right left right B A select start Konami? 

And that finish looks incredible. Good work.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 16, 2013)

That is fantastic! I love it!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 7, 2013)

How did I miss this?

That is my favorite color on one of my favorite eight string guitars!


----------



## OWHall (May 7, 2013)

See title: oh God, what guitar has he vandalised? 
See the initial guitar: OH GOD! A prestige 8!? 
See finished product: well, that actually looks freaking awesome! 

Awesome idea man, I was sceptical but it came out fantastic!


----------



## BeeG (May 7, 2013)

Looks exactly like an 80's model RG570 my uncle has!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (May 7, 2013)

This is such a sick guitar color. I would totally dig on this, but as I live in Boise, ID everyone would just assume I'm a huge Broncos fan. Which I'm not.

So pearlescent white, or dark pearlescent blue would be my go-to.


----------



## JPMike (May 7, 2013)

I just saw this thread myself!!

You did an excellent choise with this one, sir!! More photos please!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 7, 2013)

That looks amazing.

I would offer to buy it if I had lots of money.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 7, 2013)

I LOVE orange on most anything. Cars, guitars - you name it. Pearl Orange is particularly beautiful. Nicely done, man.


----------

